# ***Winter Dutch Oven Cookoff Head Count***



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2017)

The Hosts are buying BBQ for those showing up on Friday and need a headcount so they know how much to buy. 

If you don't participate in the poll then don't cry when you don't have some of the BBQ to eat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2017)

Man Champ n Quack, y'all might not need to buy too much BBQ since it looks like just us three.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Me and Mz R will be there Saturday morning.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jan 3, 2017)

Me and wife still planning on coming in fir evening if everything works out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks guys. Please remember to take the poll. It is easier to look at a number than it is to read and count threads.


----------



## champ (Jan 4, 2017)

Haha! Instead of a truck load of stew&que Friday night, a pack of McEver's wienies over a fire might feed us all it appears. Who's bringing a bag of chips?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

champ said:


> Haha! Instead of a truck load of stew&que Friday night, a pack of McEver's wienies over a fire might feed us all it appears. Who's bringing a bag of chips?



They's a little slow to respond ain't they?
On the flip side, those that used the poll represent about 12 folks, and then there's a couple more in here that don't know what a poll is that are coming.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2017)

champ said:


> Haha! Instead of a truck load of stew&que Friday night, a pack of McEver's wienies over a fire might feed us all it appears. Who's bringing a bag of chips?



Naw bro, we're having BBQ Vienna's according to Miggie !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Hosts are buying BBQ for those showing up on Friday and need a headcount so they know how much to buy.
> 
> If you don't participate in the poll then don't cry when you don't have some of the BBQ to eat.





I'm smoking the "Q", bounce Tate's supplying the Stew,  need buns, plates, chips, slaw and pickles ???



Geeeeeeeeeeze folks, it ain't that hard to say YES, or NO.


----------



## champ (Jan 9, 2017)

I'll be getting the messican spaceships (port-o-johns) in place for next weekend. His and Hers like before I reckon, not sure what the cost will be yet, but I'll post it when I find out shortly. We'll have 100lbs of ice on hand too for them YETI coolers and such.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2017)

Champ, let 'em eat bologna sammiches..


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jan 10, 2017)

I will bring whatever is needed that somebody else aint bringing.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 10, 2017)

I am planning to be there on Saturday, hopefully most all day long.

Two things that I can bring is plenty of Red Solo Cups and also 6 big rolls of paper towels.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 10, 2017)

I'll probably be bringing Crackerdave


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jan 12, 2017)

I have some cast iron cookware i use but have never used it on coals and dont want to ruin good meat till i watch it being done. Having said that i have in my freezer the following - deer backstrap (last years) , several sirloin ball tips, pork tenderloin, tri-tip steak. I also have catfish and striper ( i know how to cook that) also a frozen turkey. If things go good Monday may have a couple of rabbits.
 If any of the cooks want to take a shot at cooking any of that let me know and i will bring it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 12, 2017)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> I have some cast iron cookware i use but have never used it on coals and dont want to ruin good meat till i watch it being done. Having said that i have in my freezer the following - deer backstrap (last years) , several sirloin ball tips, pork tenderloin, tri-tip steak. I also have catfish and striper ( i know how to cook that) also a frozen turkey. If things go good Monday may have a couple of rabbits.
> If any of the cooks want to take a shot at cooking any of that let me know and i will bring it.



Not every meal is in a Dutch oven, just the one where folks wanna earn an award. 

I'm bringin my Akorn Grill/Smoker for the main cookin, along with an old coleman stove and my dutch oven. 

I won't be competin as I gotta make sure these folks that do are on the up n up. You gotta watch ol' Ruttnbuck..


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jan 12, 2017)

Yup some people bear watching. I am gonna bring my 2 burner stove and some pans to cook on fish and other stuff on. But if anybody wants to take a shot at stuff i listed just let me know. If my job interferes with plans i will get stuff to Lagrange Dave or Cracker if possible.


----------



## rydert (Jan 12, 2017)

Me and Lil Dert are planning on coming Saturday.....


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 12, 2017)

The extended forcast sez rain that Thursday.Maybe clear,windy and cold after that....?? Let's hope for continued warm and no rain or wind.
Dave,I'll call you tomorrow to see what th plan be.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> The extended forcast sez rain that Thursday.Maybe clear,windy and cold after that....?? Let's hope for continued warm and no rain or wind.
> Dave,I'll call you tomorrow to see what th plan be.




Not a problem, Champ's gotta barn, big porch, summer kitchen and carport.  Fire pit can go under one of 'em..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2017)

crackerdave said:


> The extended forcast sez rain that Thursday.Maybe clear,windy and cold after that....?? Let's hope for continued warm and no rain or wind.
> Dave,I'll call you tomorrow to see what th plan be.



Uncle Dave, it's JANUARY, what do you expect ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2017)

Now Crackerdave is a weather man.
Rain isn't scheduled to be in until later on Sunday. 

This is Saturday morning temps at 7am. I think we'll be just fine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 13, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not every meal is in a Dutch oven, just the one where folks wanna earn an award.
> 
> I'm bringin my Akorn Grill/Smoker for the main cookin, along with an old coleman stove and my dutch oven.
> 
> I won't be competin as I gotta make sure these folks that do are on the up n up. You gotta watch ol' Ruttnbuck..





Ruttmbutt brangs pre-cooked cubed steak and gravy and warms it up ....  But dang if it ain't good !!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ruttmbutt brangs pre-cooked cubed steak and gravy and warms it up ....  But dang if it ain't good !!!



I'm Doing something different this year..........Got a top secret recipe!


----------



## rydert (Jan 13, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ruttmbutt brangs pre-cooked cubed steak and gravy and warms it up ....  But dang if it ain't good !!!


....sorry, i know this is an on topic thread, butt this made me lol.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 13, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm Doing something different this year..........Got a top secret recipe!



Is the homemade fried pie maker gonna be there?


----------



## K80 (Jan 14, 2017)

The Terrell's plan to be there.  

What do I need to bring for group stuff?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 14, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is the homemade fried pie maker gonna be there?


She will be there........I'm doing my best to talk her into cooking!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 17, 2017)

Me and lil fuzz are coming up Sat.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2017)

So what are we looking at? 24 - 28 people? 

Y'all better be some good cooks, I'm gonna be hungry by then.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jan 18, 2017)

Ok guys i hate it but i am out Friday due to work. I have a message  into the Cracker or if he sees this. Dave if we can hook up between 11:30 and 2:00 Friday i will give you the slaw. We still gonna plan on coming over Sat unless weather is terrible .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 18, 2017)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Ok guys i hate it but i am out Friday due to work. I have a message  into the Cracker or if he sees this. Dave if we can hook up between 11:30 and 2:00 Friday i will give you the slaw. We still gonna plan on coming over Sat unless weather is terrible .


There are plenty of roofs on the property, don't let weather stop you. I'm not.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jan 18, 2017)

i plan on being there Sat just cant make it Fri. I have 2 pop ups to if needed. This is wifes B-Day trip we usally go to Pigeon Forge.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 22, 2017)

It was great meeting new folks and seeing old friends. A great time was had fo sho. 

Here's the pics at this link. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=10570672#post10570672


----------

